# Help with these durn hot flashes



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I am just boiling, even while my extremities are freezing. I have sweat running down my face and my back and it is just vey horrible. What have some of you done to treat these and please tell me what you have personally used and your experience with side effects, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Progesterone cream! Mine was a bit unusual or unnatural since I had a 'radical' hysterectomy at the age of 21. My body was supposed to ramping up the hormones and didn't have any ovaries to work with. My symptoms were hideous! I would put ice cubes in a bathtub of cold water trying to get some relief from hot flashes. I was on estrogen replacement therapy until that study came out where it was discovered that hormone replacement can be dangerous. The hormone replacement therapy(while I was on it) helped a little bit, but not much. I finally went to a health food store and the lady there recommended using progesterone cream. That gave me the greatest relief from symptoms of anything I have tried. I massage a small amount into soft tissue once or twice a day and after about a week my hot flashes almost went away, and the mood swings were a lot better too.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I think I am going to HAVE to try that. I can so relate to the thought of ice cubes, havent' tried it yet, but I surely could do that! Only reason I haven't tried it yet is because our well went dry! LOL We HAVE NO ICE CUBES, DURN IT!!!!!! LOLOLOL

I'll get the cream tomorrow!

Any particular brand you use?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Over the years I have used several different brands. I never had a favorite, as they all seemed to work about the same. Many times a health food store will just carry one kind, so I rarely had a choice of which to buy. Seems like the last I bought was $28, but it will last you a year or more.


----------



## Sweetgal (Jan 9, 2005)

I haven't been on the forum in a while but in checking the new posts I came across yours. I have been having hot flashes and night sweats for a few years now but not as bad as you describe. I would wake up during the night in a puddle of sweat. Had to either change the sheets or put a towel down on the bed to absorb the wet spot so I could go back to sleep. I started using black cohosh after trying the progesterone cream. I got side effects of dizziness with the cream and some redness wherever I put it. The black cohosh seems to work well for me so if you have any problems with the cream you might try black cohosh. Hope you get relief.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Everybody is different and it is great to have more than one treatment option. I tried black cohosh and didn't see any improvement, but the cream was like a miracle substance for me. A combination of the two might work well for someone as well.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

If one doesn't work, I'll try the other. I have hot flashes all day AND all night. Probably 15 to 20 a day. If I start to get a bit too stressed, which is...... ummm, about every 5 minutes, (LOL), I'll head right into a hot flash. I could wear less than nothing if I could take it off, but you know how that is!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Progessence Plus essential oil. It has progesterone in it, and does better than the OTC progesterone cream for me. A few drops a day on the carotid arteries on the neck does wonders. When you first start using it, you might want to use it twice a day until the hormone builds up in the body, then just use a once a day maintenance dose. 
[ame=http://www.google.com/search?num=10&hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1024&bih=663&q=progessence+plus&oq=progessence+plus&gs_l=img.3..0i24l10.2028.6462.0.6758.18.12.2.4.4.0.116.1203.6j6.12.0...0.0...1ac.1.Fp1mvWEPOFo]progessence plus - Google Search[/ame]


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

How's your diet? Sugar, caffeine and alcohol all trigger hot flashes. I don't have any if I avoid these things, but as soon as I do - here comes a horrendous hot flash.... Also avoid overeating - that will trigger them too. Being overweight seems to cause women more problems with hot flashes too.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

No sugar or alcohol, but I do have caffeine, as I have some coffee in the morning, and I am way overweight, but working on that. We are on a vegetarian diet right now, Dr. Fuhrman's Eat To Live diet. Down 6 pounds in 5 days, so its working that way, but we'll see.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

dunroven said:


> No sugar or alcohol, but I do have caffeine, as I have some coffee in the morning, and I am way overweight, but working on that. We are on a vegetarian diet right now, Dr. Fuhrman's Eat To Live diet. Down 6 pounds in 5 days, so its working that way, but we'll see.


If the vegetarian doesn't work do the very low carb. Atkins called it a fat fast. Or just do induction and stay on it without moving on to the other steps. Heavy people loose 12-15lbs the first week, and you don't have to limit food intake. You just limit food choices to low carb.

Also, caffeine causes hot flashes. I had to stop drinking my morning coffee to help avoid bringing one on.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

dunroven said:


> No sugar or alcohol, but I do have caffeine, as I have some coffee in the morning, and I am way overweight, but working on that. We are on a vegetarian diet right now, Dr. Fuhrman's Eat To Live diet. Down 6 pounds in 5 days, so its working that way, but we'll see.


I hope you experience the same health benefits that I have with your vegetarian diet and stick with it. I lost weight at first, but then stabilized. In order to continue loosing weight on a vegetarian diet you need to eat over 50% 'raw' foods. This is much better for you as well.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, cut down on the coffee if you can, and be sure you get enough protein in your vegetarian diet. You won't feel very good without it....


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

SageLady said:


> Yeah, cut down on the coffee if you can, and be sure you get enough protein in your vegetarian diet. You won't feel very good without it....


Many folks don't realize that there are many high protein vegetarian foods. We always associate protein with meat, but that isn't so. A good example is hemp seeds. Per 3 tblsp. it has 11 grams of high quality protein, 3 grams Omega-3 ALA, 7.5 grams Omega-6 LA...so it has some awesome good for you fats as well. 

1 cup cooked broccoli 4 grams protein. 1 cup spinach 5 grams protein. Many vegetables contain protein. As with any type of eating style, variety is important in order to get the nutrients you need.

I've been eating an ovo-vegan diet(or lactose intollerant vegetarian..lol) for 2 years and I have had amazing health benefits. One of those that is particularly delightful at this time of the year is that I have no joint aches. Normally I'm moaning and groaning like everyone else, but not this year.


----------



## wajbess (Jan 28, 2007)

I LOVE Dr. Fuhrman's diet!!

I feel and look my best when I stick to it. It really is the most healthy way to go, in my opinion. Hang in there and stick to it. He has a great support group and you'll feel better and have lots of energy. The best part is, you don't need to starve. You can eat a lot, and you need to. Just the right stuff!!! It's a way of life, not a diet to try and go on and off of. That's the best thing about it, and it's actually enjoyable. He and his wife have some really good dvd's that help you learn the new way of cooking and eating. He's a great teacher, and even my kids have enjoyed them!!

I also suggest the progesterone cream. It's made a world of difference for me.

~Tammy


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I started taking Estroven and vitamin E and they both seem to be helping. I had been getting BAD night sweats and hot flashes and they've toned down in the month I've been taking these two supplements. I'm 47 and diving in to menopause.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Hot Flashes...ROTFLMAO!!!!
Peri-meno hot flashing for about four years, no problem...until Chemo at 51 years of age and chemo induced menopause. You that haven't been through chemo induced meno don't know what you are talking about. This is overnight menopause, no creeping up on the sucker...ROTFLMAO!
No sugar, no alcohol, no pasta/rice/low carbs, no coffee, no pop/soda/cola...and no HOT men because a flash will pop up and humiliate you...~lol~...

So far the only thing that has been at all helpful? My sense of humor and the washer and dryer that keep me in fresh linens!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Forgot to mention...I've been ovo-lacto vegetarian for four years and that was very helpful as I progressed through peri-menopause (and the cancer ordeal } )


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

many moose-thanks...another FYI that i will definitely be needing in the future. i believe my body has began to HATE me and has become rebellious. 

Tex/Mex....how does one consume hemp seeds? what do they taste like? many moose-thanks~ML


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hemp seed do not have a strong taste and they are easy to chew, so you could sneak them into a lot of recipes. They can be sprinkled over a salad, baked into desserts, eaten plain, or my favorite is to make them into raw high protein energy bars.

I've made this so many times that I've forgotten the 'proper' measurements(these are approximations), but it's so easy that it is kind of common sense. The night before, I put a cup of almonds to soaking in water. Drain in the morning and place in a dehydrator to dry them back out. Soak 3/4 of a cup of sunflower seeds for a couple of hours and then dry them out as well. Throw them into a food processor along with 1/4-1/2 cup hemp seeds(don't soak hemp seeds) and grind up. I sometimes add coconut. Set aside. Put a couple of cups pitted dates into the food processor and grind until mushy. I normally put on a glove because it can get pretty sticky and then combine all the ingredient well and make into pattys, sticks, or any shape you like. Place in the refrigerator to firm them up a bit. I keep these in the refrigerator until I'm ready to eat them due to soaking the nuts. You could add all kinds of stuff to these. Dried cherries, dried anything really, chia seeds, flax seeds or flax seed meal. If for some reason it doesn't want to stick together, drizzle a bit of honey or agave nectar into the mix.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

moose-wow T/M and many thanks!!! now ya got my interest...this will come with many more questions. i don't have a food processor (doubt i ever will) so i'm curious about the chia and flax. i have flax seed in the freezer cause i read it has a short self life. i grinded really good and actually i'm ok with the taste (actually, i can't even tell it's there). problem is....i forget about it, CAUSE it's in my freezer!!! then, i go to store and it's all packaged (how long has that been on a shelf), so i'm confused about the flax. chia....i heard it was good for the body, how does it store and taste? i eat green salad everyday, so i'm thinking if i could put the seeds on my salad, i would be sooo very moose-happy.


----------



## Sweetgal (Jan 9, 2005)

I have chia seeds but since they are supposed to be kept in the refrigerator I forget that I have them sometimes too. They are interesting. They swell up when put in liquid and the texture is like tapioca. I find they are good sprinkled in yogurt, salads, or soups although it took me a while to get used to them. If they get in your teeth it is funny because they eventually swell and dislodge easily. They actually don't seem to have much taste and tend to take on the flavor of whatever liquid they are put into. I've never heard of them being used for hot flashes though. They are a great source of fiber, antioxidants, and nutrients (I think they are even considered a super food).


----------



## joshp (Aug 9, 2007)

I've been using this brand of progesterone cream for over a year and highly recommend it.http://www.heranswer.com/progesterone_cream.asp If you google Dr. John Lee he also sells hormone test kits to monitor your levels.


Mrs. Josh


----------

